# Evaporust or oxyalic acid



## biker (Jun 17, 2021)

Which is better for rust removal Evaporust or oxyalic acid?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 17, 2021)

Evaporust is better but considerably more expensive for larger-scale applications.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 17, 2021)

around here Evaporust is $27.00 for what I think was a gallon. I used it on the smaller bits and pieces recently. it really does a good job on chrome, my bike was really rusted in the bars and stem, now where the rust had gone through is clean silver/grey metal. it loses its magic powers when it becomes black with crud. it would cost a fortune to do a frame in the stuff. I used two gallons soaking my latest project. 
I have yet to try the Oxalic Acid


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 17, 2021)

Don’t use acid on antique bikes . It’s a deal breaker for me .


----------



## bloo (Jun 17, 2021)

Evaporust as others mentioned is too expensive for anything big. You must completely submerge for decent results.

_Electrolytic derusting_ works well, pretty much like Evaporust, except if there is no line of sight path from your electrodes to some of the rust, it will miss that rust. For instance, I don't think it would do much if anything to the inside of the tubes of a bike frame, while Evaporust gets everything.  It scales up economically (the chemical is washing soda from the grocery store), and I have used a kiddie pool. Works great.

Oxalic acid I have only used on small things. I have seen pictures in this forum of amazing saves on painted parts, where I feel sure Evaporust or Electrolytic derusting would have got under the paint and lifted it off. It may not be OK for certain paint colors. Best to read every old oxalic acid thread you can find.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 17, 2021)

I recently did a skip tooth chain that was totally rusted with Evaporust. this thing was BAD, I wouldn't have bothered if it was a standard chain.  there are still a few links I need to work on but 95% of it is a good flexible chain now.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 17, 2021)

Oxalic Acid requires somewhat more skill to use well than Evaporust. You mix Oxalic Acid yourself from crystals and water usually, and then you have to be careful about the content of your paint, decals/transfers, etc. Oxalic Acid can remove certain types of metal plating, like cad plating. If you over saturate the water with crystals, it will leave a stubborn, yellow residue. That can be removed, but you have to do a little work. Not enough crystals and it won't remove the rust. Be careful working with the crystals, the dust is an irritant to eyes, nose, etc. 

All that said, it's not bad.

I once did a comparison of Oxalic Acid versus WD40 with steel or bronze wool. 






The top fender was done with Oxalic Acid by soaking the whole fender in a big garbage can full of the Oxalic Acid mix. The bottom fender was WD40 and light abrasion. As you can see, the Oxalic Acid will clean up rust, and it will leave little bare spots where the rust was. 

I've never had enough Evaporust on hand to do a whole frame or anything of that sort. I tried soaking rags and bandaging the frame with the Evaporust bandages, but the results were not great. You need to submerge to get the Evaporust to really work well. I will say I've heard of people filling "kiddie pools" or similar with Oxalic Mix and then soaking whole frames. It's a tough call though if you have paint or decals you're concerned about interacting with the Oxalic mix.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 17, 2021)

I did the steel wool and WD 40 on a balloon tire fender I bought to cut up to fix a Schwinn truss rod train light fender which are hard to find. it came out so good I decided to sell it on ebay and got 60 bucks....


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 4, 2021)

I use Evaporust on small rusted parts like pedals, screws, bolts, chains, fender lights ( to de rust interior) and it’s fantastic. Let the parts soak for at least a day.  I let the junk settle down and pour the cleaner liquid back to the container. You continue to use it till it turns dark brown then it’s no good any more.

 I have seen on here amazing paint resurrections using OA and it’s the best way for treating larger parts like the frame, fenders etc.

 For slight surface rust or junk on paint WD40 and 0000 steel wool will do an incredible job. I learned about this method from a member and tried it on a 46 Rollfast bike I picked up while traveling and sure enough, the dingy dark plum colored paint came back to a bright red color.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 4, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> around here Evaporust is $27.00 for what I think was a gallon. I used it on the smaller bits and pieces recently. it really does a good job on chrome, my bike was really rusted in the bars and stem, now where the rust had gone through is clean silver/grey metal. it loses its magic powers when it becomes black with crud. it would cost a fortune to do a frame in the stuff. I used two gallons soaking my latest project.
> I have yet to try the Oxalic Acid



Haven’t checked eBay lately but the last gallon I got on eBay some months back at $19 with free delivery. It arrived in 3 days.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jul 4, 2021)

Still $16.15 on Amazon for a gallon.  Some people are saying the newest stuff doesn't work as good as the old.   I have not tried the newest yet so can not say.    I hope it's not true as I bought 8 gallons!  I use both Oxalic and evaporust for the reasons the guys said above.


----------



## videoranger (Jul 4, 2021)

https://www.menards.com/main/paint/solvents-cleaners-removers/strippers-removers/sunnyside-reg-rust-remover-bath/77732/p-1444444214805.htm
		

I use this and cut 50/50 with water and reuse until it gets dark. works great


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2021)

videoranger said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/paint/solvents-cleaners-removers/strippers-removers/sunnyside-reg-rust-remover-bath/77732/p-1444444214805.htm
> 
> 
> I use this and cut 50/50 with water and reuse until it gets dark. works great




What's the active ingredient? I checked the MSDS on this and found absolutely nothing, other than it seems to a very safe and friendly product. I have to assume it contains Tannic acid or maybe the same ingredients as Evapo-rust.


----------



## RustySprockets (Jul 6, 2021)

videoranger said:


> https://www.menards.com/main/paint/solvents-cleaners-removers/strippers-removers/sunnyside-reg-rust-remover-bath/77732/p-1444444214805.htm
> 
> 
> I use this and cut 50/50 with water and reuse until it gets dark. works great



Heh, heh...why buy a gallon when five quarts is less money?


----------



## Robert Troub (Jul 6, 2021)

bloo said:


> Evaporust as others mentioned is too expensive for anything big. You must completely submerge for decent results.
> 
> _Electrolytic derusting_ works well, pretty much like Evaporust, except if there is no line of sight path from your electrodes to some of the rust, it will miss that rust. For instance, I don't think it would do much if anything to the inside of the tubes of a bike frame, while Evaporust gets everything.  It scales up economically (the chemical is washing soda from the grocery store), and I have used a kiddie pool. Works great.
> 
> Oxalic acid I have only used on small things. I have seen pictures in this forum of amazing saves on painted parts, where I feel sure Evaporust or Electrolytic derusting would have got under the paint and lifted it off. It may not be OK for certain paint colors. Best to read every old oxalic acid thread you can find.



Evaporust doesn't hurt paint


----------



## bloo (Jul 6, 2021)

Robert Troub said:


> Evaporust doesn't hurt paint




Technically no, but there is a tiny bit of rust under the paint. Maybe not even enough to see, but it's there. The evaporust will get under there and remove that rust. The paint will float off. Probably not all the paint, but more than you expected. I have seen pictures in this forum of transformations made with oxalic acid that I think would definitely not have been possible with evaporust, even if your pockets are deep enough. I have not done any big oxalic acid dips myself, so you can take that with a grain of salt if you want. I do have a garbage can with 7 gallons of evaporust in it. I can dip things. I have learned not to put things in there that I am trying to preserve the paint on.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 19, 2021)

How is Evaporust on pedal rubber (e.g. 1960's Schwinn waffle blocks)?
Can they be submerged?


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2021)

Coyote said:


> How is Evaporust on pedal rubber (e.g. 1960's Schwinn waffle blocks)?
> Can they be submerged?



No effect on rubber but why would you soak them in Evaporust?


----------



## Coyote (Jul 19, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> No effect on rubber but why would you soak them in Evaporust?



Sorry, dumb phrasing on my part.
I have some old pedals that I want to disassemble and the nuts holding it together are super-rusty.


----------



## Ernbar (Jul 19, 2021)

Have you tried Liquid Wrench that will penetrate into the threads? Use it on the bolts and let it sit for a while then use hammer to LIGHTLY and carefully tap on the bolt that should loosen the rust bond.


----------

